# Looking for 724 head bolt washer usage/pattern



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

I am working on my 1995 724 with HSK70-130282S engine. I am not sure that the PO has the proper head bolt washer pattern (which bolts get washers). The parts diagram is not definitive on this, and it is complicated by the heat shields and gas tank brackets. Can anyone take a picture of their HSK70 showing the washers on the head bolts. My example, as found, is below. It has the three bolts at 6, 7 and 9 o-clock have a flat washer and belleville washer. The others have none. This doesn't seem to match the parts diagram, but that is not really an assembly diagram. 

Thanks.


----------



## SnoThro (Feb 20, 2016)

Picture looks correct. Most Tecumseh engines had no additional washers for the blower housing and fuel tank bracket sections when they switched over to flange bolts.


----------

